

Ask HN: Share your favorite inspirational articles/video. - anujkk

Which articles/blogs/videos/events/stories etc you found so inspirational that it changed your approach towards life/work? Share it with us.
======
mikecane
I have a non-systematic assortment of inspirational videos in a YouTube
Playlist:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um9KsrH377A&feature=share...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um9KsrH377A&feature=share&list=PL15760DE694F94CB9)

